# Omega & Tissot - More Info Please!



## suzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there.

I wonder if anybody could give me any info about these two watches that I recently inherited. I can't find anything online that is exactly the same.

Firstly, the Omega is 9ct gold, hallmarked around the early 1960's with "wristwear" engraved/stamped next to the hallmarks. It's a great little watch - but does it have a name? It's as light as a feather and still works.

Second is a Tissot SeaStar Seven. I've seen a few of these around but nothing that has the same wordings on the face. And I don't think the strap is original. Does anybody know what year this one was from, too?

Obviously any info on if they're worth anything would be appreciated!

http://gallery.me.com/suzanne.black#100031

Thanks so much. Best wishes to all.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

suzz said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I wonder if anybody could give me any info about these two watches that I recently inherited. I can't find anything online that is exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Bit of a job to see from the pics with my failing eyesight an all .

But i'm guessing the Tissot would date around the late 50s early 60s and the bracelet is definately an aftermarket fitment , an expanding type bracelet , im guessing the original would of been a leather strap .

Can't really see the Omega very well but if you got the back off and got a movement calibe and a serial number it should be fairly easy to then date .

cheers

Andy


----------



## suzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. I'll try to get the backs off both to get some more details. I suspect I should ask somebody who knows what they're doing, though 

Best regards, Suzz


----------

